# Poop Eating



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's not normally a deficiency in their diet, it's a preference and a habit. My Jasper is a recycler. He does it in the backyard, only his own and he prefers for it to be a couple of days old (LOL). Up at the lake or when we travel, it's never an issue. I can say that he was starved almost to death as a puppy, so maybe that's where his comes from, but to be honest, I have been fostering for 9 years and goldens seem to like recycling. I've had all sorts of mixed breeds in the past, mostly lab mixes, and none of them did it. I never came across it until I started fostering goldens.

It's one of those things that you can try to prevent as much as possible, but then just have to accept. I just don't let him kiss me on the face.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bear has done it for almost 12 years. I've tried everything and nothing works. I just follow her around when I know she's due to go. She'll eat her own as well as my lab's. She will actually stalk him, so I have to follow him around also and beat her to it....


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

A spoonful of crushed pineapple in their dry kibble worked for Mick.


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok, I feel somewhat better knowing it's not abnormal behaviour...
It's funny, she doesn't eat other dogs when we go to play group and she comes across some that may have been missed getting picked up, or when we are out on a walk or if she's at the lake...more if she's not busy in the yard...and the little rascal is so sneaky too! If we're out and one of the dogs poop and she know I didnt' have a bag to immediately pick it up, she pulls right to the area it is next time we go out, even if it's hours later. My favorite is when she pretends she's looking at something and then quickly turns and snatches a piece if she sees it before me....and I hear you on the not kissing on the mouth....I guess I'll just keep doing my best to stay on top of cleaning it up in the yard and understand it's just part of their enjoyment...Gross as it seems to us humans LOL. I was worried it may have been deficiency in her diet or a medical issue but after discussing with the vet and our trainer and having a blood panel/stool analysis and everything checked out we all came to the conclusion it was habit. Do they sell mouth wash for dogs?! LOL


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My three are diehard poop eaters, but not their own and only in the yard. The only thing I found helped to some degree was adding digestive enzymes (Prozyme) to their food, but it did not stop it. As much as possible, I try to keep the yard clean ( 6 dogs altogether, so we do 'mine sweep' at least twice a day) and just 'accept' the fact that they will do it given the chance. Fortunately they are more 'snugglers' than 'kissers'.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

They won't eat their own poo but they really got into the horse poo this weekend. Rolling and a bit of eating. Gross.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie got into this habit too. Now that she is close to 2 years, she is about 99% cured.  

Whenever she gets into poop (hers, horse, deer..), I always think of a line from the book "For the Love of a Dog" by Patricia McConnell:

"Dogs aren't people, and if they have their own image of heaven, it most likely involves poop."


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

How does crushed pineapple help the situation? Just curious, I've never heard of this...


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> How does crushed pineapple help the situation? Just curious, I've never heard of this...


There is a theory that when a dog eats pineapple it makes their stool taste yucky to them...I'm curious who tested this theory LOL 

I tried feeding Keltey pineapple and it didn't seem to deter her, although it has helped some people.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne has started this in the last few months, and yes he prefers his two day olds. LOL I read that it's a possible nutrient deficiency lacking in his regular food but then I do notice this started around the time I stopped giving him pumpkin with his meals. I bought 2 cans of pumpkin today, I'll start giving him his pumpkin again.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

mmacleod75 said:


> There is a theory that when a dog eats pineapple it makes their stool taste yucky to them...I'm curious who tested this theory LOL
> 
> I tried feeding Keltey pineapple and it didn't seem to deter her, although it has helped some people.


LOL!!! Too funny! 

Wagner ate his own when he was little and the crushed pineapple worked for him. I didn't test it--I just took his word for it! LOL. 

Now horse poop is another thing--I am convinced he would love nothing more than horse poo kibble or squirrel kibble. :uhoh:


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Kasey used to eat her own poop. I always try to pick it up right away but sometimes when it is dark I missed it. Yuck she got it the next time out! Thankfully the last few months she all of a sudden stopped! She still eats rabbit poop whenever she finds it though. I think if I didn't keep the cat box away she would feast there too! We did alot of teeth brushing in our house!!


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

My bridge girl Rosie was a poop eater. She never did it until we moved to upstate NY for a year. Gross, but she was a big fan of poopsicles. She never ate her own, only our Boxer's. She did it the rest of her life, even when we moved back down south. We tried all sorts of stuff and nothing ever worked. Thankfully she was never much of a kisser!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

mmacleod75 said:


> There is a theory that when a dog eats pineapple it makes their stool taste yucky to them...I'm curious who tested this theory LOL
> 
> I tried feeding Keltey pineapple and it didn't seem to deter her, although it has helped some people.


Yeah, because poop needs something added to it to make it taste bad! LOL

The funny thing is, Jasper recycles, but he doesn't eat any other animal poop. Danny doesn't recycle, but he will eat any and all poop of other animals, deer, goose, rabbit, cat, anything. Deer poop is some of the worst, especially during rutting season. It smells horrible and Danny always wants to come over and share his breath with me after he's found some by panting in my face happily.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Thankfully mine are not poop eaters generally. The Yorkies will all roll in deer poop. While Buddy eats deer raisinettes- He is getting better because he hates it when I rinse/hose his mouth out after I see him eating it. Buddy has not figured out "Oh duh poop yet"


----------



## veeba (11 mo ago)

I have the same problem. What to give my dog after poop is already eaten? 
I'm trying to teach him not to eat poop, but it's hard


----------

